# Popping in to say "hi"-



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

I used to post here a lot. Just updating on our homeschool experience... So I have graduated 2 kids and a 3rd graduates this year.

1) The eldest son is in school studying to be an educational psychologist (or a math teacher). He is a certified personal trainer too so he can work part time and make decent money.

2) The eldest daughter is a math/physics double major and honors student at a local university. She is doing quite well and looking at internship or research opportunities for the summer. 

3) The middle child graduates this june so we are in the throws of college visits etc... She has several scholarship offers from several schools, so honestly her college choice will come down to (as it did with the other two) which school that gives her honors designation comes up with the most money. She applied to schools that have a 5 year MBA program and a minor in spanish. 

The two younger kids are still in JH and still being homeschooled as per usual. They are doing well. They are still into math and robotics competitions. The middle son has recently fallen in love with philosophy of all things. =D The youngest is still just in love with climbing trees. 

So... a) If you are homeschooling at it is hard, keep going! The rewards are coming! b) My kids never had trouble getting college admissions or scholarships just because they were homeschooled. That is not something you need to worry about. c) remember that the work you are putting in pays dividends into generations of your family. It's worth it!

Well, that's all for me. How's everybody here doing? 
Cindyc.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been considering giving up homeschooling for a while to put my kids in a charter school while I work and save money for a couple of years. Your post is inspiring and makes me wish I could keep homeschooling my kids instead of returning to work full time.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm down to my last child, who is in 11th grade. She is hoping to bring up her ACT score to get some scholarship offers. Her score is high enough to get in the colleges that she is considering, but not get scholarships at all of them. She either wants a teaching degree, or maybe nursing. I'm hoping to have her help in a classroom next year so she will have a better idea if that is what she wants to do.

Our oldest is doing well in his job in Computers after graduating college with a Computer degree and minor in music. He runs a web design business on the side and has to turn work down. With a young family, he is not ready to start a full time business though, plus he loves his job as they do web design & programming for many missions organizations.

My 2nd recently was promoted to assistant comptroller at the company he works for, which was a surprise as they told him it would take at least 7-10 years to get that position when he was hired. He was there 3 years. He has a masters degree in Business (graduated college with a 3.9 and his masters with a 4.0 - this from a child that I was told would never be college material) and earned his CPA license.

My 3rd is in his first year of college, and loves most of his classes. He is majoring in Criminology and hoping to become a detective one day. He participated in the police explorers program when in high school, and has met many of the local officers at the Chick-Fil-A where he works. My daughter recently began working there and came home one day saying that all the police officers ask for my son by name - to see if they can eat lunch with him.

Homeschooling has been hard work but it has been worth it to me. 

Another benefit is that labeling doesn't follow them, and they can reach their full potential. My 2nd son had gone to kindergarten and they had already labeled him as not college material. Some of those teachers are shocked at what he has achieved, but he was just a late bloomer. Plus we kept working at things until he was able to do them well, which is why he did so well at college.

Like Cindy, none of my children had any problems getting into college, and so far they have all felt they were better prepared than the majority of their classmates. 
Dawn


----------

